# getting what I paid for?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you pay? Location? Usually pasture horses are not fed grain as it is too difficult to separate them.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I would probably be trucking down their every day, taking my horse out of the pasture and feeding her grain/feed outside the pasture, checking her over and blanketing as necessary. It doesn't seem like your BO can be relied upon to do what she has said she will do. So I would also start shopping for barns ASAP.


----------



## Jagz (Mar 21, 2014)

The grain part is right there online and I am sure its in the agreement. I pay $300/month in the ADKS. Which I am sure every one is going to say it low. But its really not up here. Since I started my BO has raised it $100 and she does less and less.


----------



## Jagz (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh and my horse can't be kept inside as freaks out when she is stalled.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

The fact that you asked her to put a blanket on and she agreed to it and then didn't do it, but still managed to blanket her own horse, says to me that talking to her about the situation probably won't do any good and may get her back up and make things worse. So my solution would be to take the best care of my own horse as I could while she's in the situation, and then move her as soon as it's possible to do so.


----------



## Jagz (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I may have to go and feed her every morning. The bad part is having to get up at 5 to drive there feed her wait for her to be done, I am sure I will have to clean up her mess because she will poop and track in dirt. Then go home and get ready and go to work. Get home at 6 drive back to the barn ride, wait with her cooler on till she is dry and clean up her mess then go home.... I would be so much easier if she lived in my back yard!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't she just eat when she is cooling down from her ride- provided she is at least brought back down to her usual heartrate before eating? (shouldn't take long in a fit horse unless you've been galloping around race horse style)


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

It sounds to me like she has already broken contract. I wouldn't be waiting till spring and be moving my horse now.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Does she get the am and pm feeding or just the am feeding? If it's just the am feeding I'd ask and see if the BO would wait and not add the supplements or take them home if they're at the barn and just mix them in with her noon/ evening ration and feed her as Endiku said as she's cooling down. 

This would keep you from having to get there early and possibly making you late for work or sleep deprived.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hopefully you have already found some resolution to your situation....
If not, me.....

_Well_, 3 quarts of grain if her total daily ration _{grain/feed should be measured by weight not volume} _you* can* feed all at one time with her supplement in it...she will still be receiving some of this in the AM, so a "full-feed" amount, maybe not needed either.
I _*would not*_ want to feed more than that though.
That though is not that much feed fed daily honestly for a horse being worked, ridden and turned out 24/7 who then is also "self-exercising" in a herd situation... 
Being you suspect the horse is *not *getting to consume their feed ration, I would not be so quick to have fed the supplements as other horses are getting them if they feed in a herd situation and your horse is being run-off their bucket.
Sounds like you go to the barn every evening so...
Go, ride and cool-down the horse adequately and while waiting to finish blanketing feed the grain. It will be a good time to groom and "bond"....
Most horses will eat that amount of grain in about 15-20 minutes easily.
Some quality time spent together..._perfect._

Now, as you make mention of wanting to move but not being able to right now....start looking around and making discreet inquiries. 
Be cautious in what you say and whom you speak with as news in the horse world travels fast, such as looking for a new barn. 
Someone always knows of someone and people love to gossip.

As for how many horses are together in that herd...
Depending upon the size of that turnout the difference of one more horse...really doesn't make a difference as long as there is ample space for all of them, they get along and their is enough hay for all to eat when they want.
I would be more concerned she is also not being allowed to eat the hay provided...

Me, stick it out as long as you are dedicated to going to the barn daily to see and spend the time to get the food into the horse it needs to thrive.
I would look to buy a higher fat ration feed or purchase a fat supplement with vitamins & minerals, pre and pro-biotics in it and _*you feed it so you know it is consumed by your horse, period!*_ 
Feed the feed the vet advised you to now be feeding.... consult the vet about adding a additional fat supplement to the feed he recommended... 
You are talking about spending a few $$ and having a thriving horse not one who is depleted and because of that is prone to sickness. 
A 50 pound bag of feed will last you a month at the amount you will need to feed, at the cost of you buying a cup of coffee a day.....when you figure it out, that is probably all it would be at the most.
_Keep that feed at home or under lock & key and *only you feed it.*_ 
Start with a small amount and gradually add in volume {weight} to it...it_ will not_ take much time and you should see a marked difference in appearance when YOU feed your horse, maybe 10 days and it will be showing.:shock:

In the meantime, start that barn search and if you find something you like, MOVE and not wait.
You are the only one who can advocate for your horse and make sure they are thriving. You spent the $$ for the vet to find out why the horse is not doing well, now you need to finish what you started ...

Best of luck.

_jmo..._


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Jagz said:


> The grain part is right there online and I am sure its in the agreement. I pay $300/month in the ADKS. Which I am sure every one is going to say it low. But its really not up here. Since I started my BO has raised it $100 and she does less and less.


If it is not that low than why not just find a new boarding facility? This one obviously doesn't value you as a client.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd be feeding night and day, regardless of the inconvenience to me. We are responsible for our horse's well being and if the barn owner can't be relied on, then it falls back on you. I'd buy the special feed, keep it in my truck and put the supplements in the truck too and do my own feeding and blanketing. You can pull her out of the herd to feed her and it shouldn't take long for her to eat 3 quarts, whatever that is. Come spring, you can find other lodgings.


----------

